# central california coast campgrounds



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Anyone have any suggestions for camping around Santa Cruz, Monterey ? Not sure if I want to chance the KOA in Santa Cruz, given their less than desireable reputation. Thanks.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

denali,

Actually the KOA at Santa Cruz is pretty decent from what I've heard. I've never stayed there, but our old PopUp Club - Coleman's on the Go stayed there every year around Thanksgiving. Like any KOA its tight, but I recall it was clean. If it wasn't I know that group wouldn't have gone back year after year. The one thing I do remember complaints was the normal KOA nickel and dime charges, so just be aware.

Seacliff is an amazing park, but it books very early - if you can get it go for it. One of my fav's was New Brighton State Beach, its been closed but I think it was due to reopen. If its available I'd book it without hesitation.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Y- Guy,
Thanks for the reply. We are former two time Coleman Pop Up owners ourselves. The wife and two toddler girls is why we upgraded to the 23RS, it's great and we've really enjoyed it so far. Seacliff looked like a real nice place. But, I couldn't determine if there were any hookups. We always drycamp here in the Reno area and the wife would like to try someplace that has hookups. Do you know anything about Moss Landing? Thanks.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

See if you can find a book called 'California Camping' by Tom Stienstra. It lists everything from walk in hiking camps to ful hook-up RV parks. It has a ton of info. I happened to find it by accident @ Costco last year, cost $10-12. Good luck, it's a beautiful area. Check inland as well around Hollister there are some new parks out there. Maybe 1/2 hour out of Monterey but much less crowded & much less $$$.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

If you don't mind being about 45 min to 1 hr away from the coast at Monterey and Carmel, you might try the Maple Leaf RV Park in Morgan Hill. It is a full hook up place with lots of amenities. It was a very nice place to stay, however, it has been about 4 years since we were there so someone may have updated information.

Hope this helps sunny


----------



## Gowin7 (Mar 16, 2004)

Another nice place to stay is Cottillion Gardens RV Park in Felton, about 20 minutes from Santa Cruz. It has full hookups and a swimming pool and is within walking or biking distance to Roaring Camp.









Smithwoods is another option. We have also stayed at Henry Cowell State Park, it is nice but has no hookups.

Good Luck and Happy Camping


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

My in laws love to stay at Moss Landing. They absolutely love it there, they have been back 3 or 4 times. I have never stayed there, but they say it is centrally located to everything. Happy Outbacking!


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank You all for the replies. We're going to try the KOA in Santa Cruz. But, we're also going to check out the other areas mentioned for return trips. We're off to the NASCAR races in Sonoma this weekend. We'll see how well the Yamaha generator keeps the 23RS cool and the wife and little ones happy. sunny


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

My sister just camped at the KOA in Santa Cruz and they seemed to think it was ok. The ocean is less than a mile walking distance so how bad can it be...


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Another nice place in the Monterey area is Marina Dunes. Walking distance to the beach, full hook ups and VERY clean. The sites themselves are a bit small, but after all it's camping. They also have a small store and playground for the little one's...

Jose
Hollister, CA


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, Jose. I saw that one the web also. Can't wait to check all these places out.


----------

